# Post your best weeks income



## Mrtgman (Apr 13, 2017)

I finally hit a $1000 week. It's a split of $450 from Lyft, $500 from Uber, and $60 in cash tips.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

You know cash rides are illegal under Florida law...right?


----------



## Mrtgman (Apr 13, 2017)

JimKE said:


> You know cash rides are illegal under Florida law...right?


That brings up an interesting scenario. If cash rides are illegal wouldn't that make tipping somebody cash illegal? After all how do we differentiate between a tip and a cash ride?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Because a tip is pretty much a gift. The driver is not requiring the tip as a condition for service.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

JimKE said:


> You know cash rides are illegal under Florida law...right?





Mrtgman said:


> I finally hit a $1000 week. It's a split of $450 from Lyft, $500 from Uber, and $60 in cash tips.


He said CASH TIPS!

Not TRIPS!



Mrtgman said:


> That brings up an interesting scenario. If cash rides are illegal wouldn't that make tipping somebody cash illegal? After all how do we differentiate between a tip and a cash ride?


On your taxes, there are two separate places to put tips, or other income (AKA cash revenue)

Cash rides are illegal $500 fine and up to 60 days in state lockup,

If you bypass the app and do a cash ride, neither your insurer nor uber will provide you coverage. That's just the way it is !

The law legally spells out the entire process and literately spells out exactly what is legal and what isn't. If they don't book the trip through an app, and provide you insurance, it's not legal.

_The act of picking someone up without going through the app is itself illegal, it doesn't specify any requirements on the methods of payment. Whether it's cash or credit or whatever._

This bounces between various codes and laws but it's all spelled out in pretty straight forward legalese. (this mess is pretty straight forward believe it or not.

(b) "Prearranged ride" means the provision of 86 transportation by a TNC driver to a rider, beginning when a TNC 87 driver accepts _*a ride *__*requested by a rider through a digital 88 network controlled by a transportation network company*_, 89 continuing while the TNC driver transports the rider, and ending 90 when the last rider exits from and is no longer occupying the 91 TNC vehicle.

3. _*That the provision of rides for compensation which are 266
not prearranged rides*_ subjects the driver to the coverage 267
requirements imposed under s. *324.032(1)* and that failure to 268
meet such coverage requirements subjects the TNC driver to 269
penalties provided in s. _*324.221*_, _*up to and including a 270
misdemeanor of the second degree*_.

324.221
(2) Any person who violates any other provision of this chapter for which no penalty is otherwise provided is guilty of a misdemeanor of the second degree, punishable as provided in s. 775.082 or s. 775.083.

775.082
(b) For a misdemeanor of the second degree, by a definite term of _*imprisonment not exceeding 60 days*_.

775.083
(e) *$500*, when the conviction is of a misdemeanor of the second degree or a noncriminal violation.

The following is what your guilty of violating (without being ON a trip through the app) you fail to meet the insurance minimums, As your primary insurer will not provide a coverage that high, and uber's limit is far less unless you are on a trip.

324.032(1)
(1)(a) A person who is either the owner or a lessee required to maintain insurance under s. 627.733(1)(b) and who operates one or more taxicabs, limousines, jitneys, *or any other for-hire passenger transportation vehicles *may prove financial responsibility by furnishing satisfactory evidence of holding a motor vehicle liability policy, but *with minimum limits of $125,000/250,000/50,000*.

Also, if you bypass the app you are no longer protected as a ride share driver and are subject to the entire wrath and fury of every code enforcement agency in Florida.

1. Impose a tax on, or require a license for, a TNC, a TNC 503 driver, or a TNC vehicle if such tax or license _*relates to 504 providing prearranged rides*_;


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Last week one evening I ended the trip by accident while I had the account holder and we were picking up her friend on the way to a restaurant. She even told me at the start that she would update the destination; I just goofed by swiping right when the second ride got in the car (a reflex). I apologized profusely and just told them I would take them to the restaurant. At the end of it they voluntarily gave me a $10 bill in addition to the $5 I got from the trip from the account holder's residence to the second rider's residence. I asked if they wanted change and they declined.

Yes I know this was questionable but after three attempts to get me again (while she was in the car) I didn't feel it was right to kick her out due to my mistake. I'm also glad I didn't have to find out what happens, liability wise, in the event of an injury. The point is I didn't require the $10 nor did I even mention any dollar values whatsoever.


----------



## FrankLStanton (Oct 18, 2016)

Liability wise... YOU are 100% liable. Uber's liability is capped at what your personal insurer will not cover less $1000 deductible, since you were not under fare but app was on (waiting for a fare). If you turned your app off, then Uber has no liability. Your personal insurer, most likely, will not cover you once they find out you drive for uber, unless you have full commercial insurance, regardless if you asked for a fare or not. You were 'paid' to take party from point A to point B.

The above assumes you do not 'stretch the truth' or 'lie' to insurance company to increase probability of coverage.


----------



## Mrtgman (Apr 13, 2017)

Seems we are getting off topic. Please post your best week.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

$603 if you count the $200 bonus I got for signing my wife up. Otherwise $547. I don't think I've ever driven more than about 35 hours per week so keep that in mind.


----------



## FrankLStanton (Oct 18, 2016)

From reading older threads on this site, there seems to be a correlation between the more people that 'advertise' their earnings and rate decreases. I respectively choose not to participate.


----------



## FlyinElvis (Jun 27, 2017)

$831 in 4 days. Not sure why I decided to bang it out like that but I was driving for 15 hours on Saturday. Also, I'm kinda new at this and haven't hit a bonus yet but I got the 55 ride/$90 goal. When do I get my 90 bones? That'll knock me up over a grand.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

This past week, I made $1,177 plus another $60 or so in tips.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Syn said:


> This past week, I made $1,177 plus another $60 or so in tips.


Summerfest eh? I was in Milwaukee last week Wednesday and Friday, and I wasn't too impressed by the surges. Wednesday's surge was actually higher than Friday.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Summerfest eh? I was in Milwaukee last week Wednesday and Friday, and I wasn't too impressed by the surges. Wednesday's surge was actually higher than Friday.


True, Friday was horrible, I think that the highest surge was under 3.0x and it lasted under an hour. Wednesday was pretty good since it was raining.

I probably could've made even more, but for some reason even during some high surges I received calls from Uber pickup areas for rides that had no surge at all. It happened few times, but the only that made me really angry happened on Saturday night - surge on the map was 4.3x, but the call I got had no surge at all. I didn't realize that until after the trip was completed so I made only $17 from that ride instead of $73. Lesson learned; I pay more attention now.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

Don't accept calls out of the surge zone. There's no penalty for it.


----------



## 1st State UBER (Jul 4, 2017)

$1219.47, plus another $250 in tips. I had a lot of long rides that week and there were a few surges that helped.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

FlyinElvis said:


> $831 in 4 days. Not sure why I decided to bang it out like that but I was driving for 15 hours on Saturday. Also, I'm kinda new at this and haven't hit a bonus yet but I got the 55 ride/$90 goal. When do I get my 90 bones? That'll knock me up over a grand.


Make sure you always take a screen shot of your completed quest. I had to contact them a couple times sending them screenshots as proof. It was always resolved real quick and the money showed up in my balance within 15 minutes. I learned my lesson from my first ever completed quest which I never received.


----------



## Nomad (Jul 30, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> Yes I know this was questionable but after three attempts to get me again (while she was in the car) I didn't feel it was right to kick her out due to my mistake. I'm also glad I didn't have to find out what happens, liability wise, in the event of an injury. The point is I didn't require the $10 nor did I even mention any dollar values whatsoever.


First, Uber discourages street-hails by making sure that stationary phones near each other won't get matched, so the trick is to start moving while they request. I'm not sure what the distance is as I've been parked in front of bars and been pinged at those bars, so it must be up to like 10-20 feet.

Second, while you would probably have a big headache on your hands if something had gone wrong, eventually a good lawyer should be able to make Uber liable. The idea that the trip has ended because the app says so and the umbrella insurance no longer covers you has been disproven a handful of times (I don't feel like searching the forums for the stories). If they're your Uber pax, the ride isn't legally over until there is reasonable expectation for the ride to be over - no matter what's going on with the app. But like I said, you'd be in for a huge financial headache at first and would need a good lawyer (another financial headache) to make it right.

This is all assuming that the $10 was in fact a tip and not requested by you as compensation for the trip being ended early in the app.

Edit: Oh yeah... my best week's income... just under $2k in tips and wages at Papa Johns


----------



## Trezeo (Aug 8, 2016)

Would be interesting to compare the best week with the average weekly? Can you post your average weekly if you know it?


----------



## LaFlamaBlancaCC (Nov 24, 2016)

Average 1500 by 65 to 75 hours. That's after fuel charges.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Mrtgman said:


> That brings up an interesting scenario. If cash rides are illegal wouldn't that make tipping somebody cash illegal? After all how do we differentiate between a tip and a cash ride?


TIPS are fine. The thing that is illegal in Florida is conducting tRips off the app. It's punishable by both a fine and jail time.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Mrtgman said:


> Seems we are getting off topic. Please post your best week.


Welcome to UberPeople, where we are easily distracted!


----------



## bpm45 (May 22, 2017)

$1683 for 63 hours over 6 days.


----------



## geauxfish (Jun 10, 2016)

Mrtgman said:


> I finally hit a $1000 week. It's a split of $450 from Lyft, $500 from Uber, and $60 in cash tips.


Congrats on having a good week, but how many bad weeks did you have before you hit a busy week. Now post your worse week.


----------



## Carbalbm (Jun 6, 2016)

$1,596.81 after $131.20 in fuel card charges. 127 trips in 42 hours.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Carbalbm said:


> $1,596.81 after $131.20 in fuel card charges. 127 trips in 42 hours.


Wow! To average 3 trips per hour most of them must have been very short in a downtown area, and to average $12/trip a huge percentage of them must have been during surge.


----------



## Carbalbm (Jun 6, 2016)

$500 bonus for 120 trips, $200 in surges, $200 in boosts. SF does a lot to provide incentives to drivers. And luckily I stayed in SF for a majority of the trips, hence the high trip count.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

FrankLStanton said:


> Liability wise... YOU are 100% liable. Uber's liability is capped at what your personal insurer will not cover less $1000 deductible, since you were not under fare but app was on (waiting for a fare). If you turned your app off, then Uber has no liability. Your personal insurer, most likely, will not cover you once they find out you drive for uber, unless you have full commercial insurance, regardless if you asked for a fare or not. You were 'paid' to take party from point A to point B.
> 
> The above assumes you do not 'stretch the truth' or 'lie' to insurance company to increase probability of coverage.


In florida, uber now has to disclose "logged on time" to any interested insurance company or lawyer whatever, for the purposes of establishing what insurance is in effect.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

$1,370 in LV. All Lyft. I think I will never get close to that again...incentives not achieveable...too many ants.


----------



## BoboBig (Mar 1, 2017)

Mrtgman said:


> I finally hit a $1000 week. It's a split of $450 from Lyft, $500 from Uber, and $60 in cash tips.


$1550 but that was two years ago in Sf when rates were a little higher and it use to surge a lot...


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

You need to set a period of time...

When you ask this question...

After 3 years the paradym has changed...

3 years ago I banked pretty good...

Recently it's a fight to the finish...

Rakos


----------



## Frustrated!!!! (Jul 7, 2017)

JimKE said:


> You know cash rides are illegal under Florida law...right?


What are you the police!!!!


----------



## jaycoupe (Feb 28, 2017)

Mrtgman said:


> I finally hit a $1000 week. It's a split of $450 from Lyft, $500 from Uber, and $60 in cash tips.


How many rides did you do for lyft and uber?


----------



## Robert finnly (Jul 1, 2017)

$650 for 60 hours. So lets minus 150 for gas and tolls. $400 for 60 hours


----------

